# Jersey Snags



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

New rule for me - jersey comes off as soon as my ride is over. I'm ticked, a brand new jersey already has a snag in the belly. 2nd time to ever wear it. I guess I must have bellied up to the workbench in my garage and snagged it.

Now there's a big outie fuzzball. Is there anything you can do to fix that? Do you cut off the fuzzball or is that the makings of a hole?


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Some Googling on snag repair turned up a few things. 

#1 Definitely DO NOT cut the snagged thread off. The area will eventually turn into a hole if you do.

#2 Pull the material on each side of the snag, then rotate 90 degrees and pull again. You are trying to see if you can pull the thread back into the weave. (This did not work for me)

#3 Using a variety of methods, try to pull the snagged thread(s) to the inside of the jersey. This doesn't fix anything, it's just a cosmetic thing so the big fuzzball doesn't show from the outside.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had this too. Very frustrating. I'm going to try one of those "delicates" bags for the washing machine also. Overall you have to be careful, but I don't know if it avoidable.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

synthetic material can be burned/melted.

don't try it with anything natural.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> synthetic material can be burned/melted.
> 
> don't try it with anything natural.


One of the things I read said to put a spot of clear fingernail polish at the spot on the inside. Of course this doesn't fix anything, just helps to keep it from getting worse. I do wonder whether that might end up chaffing some.

I'm going to get a large sewing needle this weekend and see if I can pull the fuzzball to the inside.


----------

